# That bobbin winder thingy



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I've seen a small machine that only winds bobbins. My first thought was "Why didn't I think of that?" My second thought was "I wonder if it's worth it?" The price seems to vary from about US$25 to US$35. Has anyone here purchased one and used it? What are your experiences with it? With my sewing machine, I have to babysit the bobbinwinding, so it doesn't all tangle around the winding post. Does the sidewinder also need babysitting?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have one. IMO, it's over priced but handy for me.

With it, I don't have to unthread my machine to fill the bobbin.

As for babysitting it, I do watch it just incase it might tangle.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought mine at cost from one of my distributors, so I think it's worth the price. At retail, it would have been over-priced. 

I do really like it though and use it often. I don't have to completely unthread my sewing machine in order to load a bobbin, so that is useful. Also, the bobbin winder on my antique Singer doesn't work quite right, so it's valuable for that reason alone.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I'll look for one on sale, then. It would certainly be handy to wind a bobbin or two while I'm sewing. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You can find one in the new Walter Drake catalog, page 74, price is $29.99. Web address is www.wdrake.com. Good Luck.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I bought one to wind my featherweight bobbins. Works great for that but it doesn't like my Viking bobbins. I bought mine from Hancock fabrics when they had their notions at 50% off. They consider it a notion so got it for a good price.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm, does anyone know if they work on Bernina bobbins then? My primary machine is a Bernette.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> Hmmmmm, does anyone know if they work on Bernina bobbins then? My primary machine is a Bernette.


Is a Bernina bobbin the standard round one?


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi!
I have a sidewinder - and love it - but I have found that if you use batteries vs. AC current, it winds smoother - it is not as fast on batteries, but with AC it has a tendency to try to put the bobbin into orbit! It will throw it right out of the winder when full..... so, other than speed and playing catch - I love it! So much easier than stopping to fill bobbins while sewing.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> Is a Bernina bobbin the standard round one?


 It's round, and about the same size as other bobbins, but only Bernina bobbins fit in Berninas/Bernettes. Or so I'm told. When I look at the packs of bobbins in other sewing places, I see a list of machines that the bobbins will fit, and on the "won't fit" list is generally Bernina, Viking, and a couple of others.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

jad44 said:


> Hi!
> I have a sidewinder - and love it - but I have found that if you use batteries vs. AC current, it winds smoother - it is not as fast on batteries, but with AC it has a tendency to try to put the bobbin into orbit! It will throw it right out of the winder when full..... so, other than speed and playing catch - I love it! So much easier than stopping to fill bobbins while sewing.


 This sounds like something my kitten would love. Of course, he's very easily amused.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Boy I'm glad someone asked about this! I keep thinking that it sure would make sewing/quilting easier, but is it worth the price? It looks so cheap looking, but if it does the job, I don't care if it's made of paper! 

I despise having to rethread the sewing machine just to wind a bobbin. I know it's not a big task, it's just so darn annoying because it always seems to happen when you're making good progress on your project.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

jad44 said:


> Hi!
> I have a sidewinder - and love it - but I have found that if you use batteries vs. AC current, it winds smoother - it is not as fast on batteries, but with AC it has a tendency to try to put the bobbin into orbit! It will throw it right out of the winder when full..... so, other than speed and playing catch - I love it! So much easier than stopping to fill bobbins while sewing.


That is EXACTLY what happened to me yesterday!

My cat, Schnitzel, thought it was fun to watch! He got to it before it did and with a bit of thread lost, I got it back!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If your machine winds a good bobbin, why not just make two or three before starting to sew? I know the machine I use the most has a separate drive for the bobbin winder so I can wind and sew at the same time, BUT I still have to unthread the needle if I want to use the same thread, unless I have two spools of the same thread. And since I use the serger or larger size spools usually on this machine, I don't usually carry a 2nd spool of that thread.

So, - just a thought, if your machine winds bobbins well with a good tension and all that. 

And if it's weak, then I certainly see this as a good fix.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My machine winds a lousy bobbin. I have to help direct it or the thread would end up all on one end of the bobbin. It also isn't good with the tension. It's been like this ever since I got the machine. It does pretty good if I keep my finger on the thread and don't go too fast. Any idea why it would do that?

One of the reasons I was hoping this would work well. It would be so nice to have a bobbin winder that actually winds bobbins correctly..lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think in your case, Karen - that is a perfect example of a need for this new gadget/tool.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> If your machine winds a good bobbin, why not just make two or three before starting to sew?


Am I the only one who hates to do this? 

I'll admit, I'll stuff one bobbin as full as I can absolutely get it, but it's always in the back of my mind not to load another, because I might not need it. And then I have a loaded bobbin that I have to find a home for. 
I realize, this is silly as I can always sew straight from a bobbin, it's not as though your top thread _has_ to come off a spool...

But for whatever reason, it really bothers me to think I might have more bobbins than I need... lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm just crazy I guess - I have about 30 or 40 bobbins for one type of machine, and about a dozen for the one other brand machine. Different types of bobbins.

And I tend to sew in a few colors more than others.

I'm different I guess.
Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

For me, I have yet to find a great way to store either threaded bobbins or empty ones! Those little boxes are just that-too little. There are little gizmos that attach the threaded bobbin to the spool of thread but I have a lot of spools-more than bobbins.

Ah well...thread drift !


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ardie
I've used little clear boxes made to hold a dozen bobbins, or lately a device that looks like a red donut with that is about 3/4 of the tube to make the donut, in the 3/4 tube you put the bobbins and they do not fall out, but are easy to get out with a gently tug.

I'll try to find an ad for them and post a link for you, sometime today.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> or lately a device that looks like a red donut with that is about 3/4 of the tube to make the donut, in the 3/4 tube you put the bobbins and they do not fall out, but are easy to get out with a gently tug.


A Grabbit. Mine's blue.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep ErinP - that's what I've got two of, and a 12 bobbin plastic box or two.

My sewing daughter introduced me to these, and they neat and real handy.
Makes good presents for a sewing person.


Angie


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I have wonder about them I have seen them and that would be nice not to have to thread and the machine every time ..


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My friends husband made her one from and old sewing machine motor, and one of these.

http://store.atlantathread.com/bobbinwinder.html

He mounted it on a board and added one of the cone thread holders and it works wonderful. She has a comercial quilter and she uses it for when she is quilting and need several bobbins. 

I had to buy one of the bobbin winders like in the link for my comercial machine, ther are not hard to line up at all.


----------

